# I-70 vs Hoosier Pass on Sun



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

If the weather is bad, 285 across South Park is more likely to get shut down. If not, you'll be moving the entire time and probably get to Evergreen quicker.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

A lot of 285 traffic this weekend heading to Monarch, as they have been doing really well with the snow, and should again tonight. Probably a toss up this weekend. Most of the time, probably better.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

285 is better than I70 99% of the time..... the one percent when it's not is when the road gets so icy that the wind is blowing semi's into the ditch.... however I would still take this over I70.

and btw Monarch got another foot overnight!


----------

